# Edit button missing



## Rhino99 (Dec 12, 2019)

Can't edit my posts.
Anyone else?


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 12, 2019)

I can't edit your post either.


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 14, 2019)

Ok seriously now, wtf?
I read a few weeks ago some dudes having the same issue when I wasnt. Now I am. Can a mod please look into this. Thank you.


----------



## Long (Dec 14, 2019)

Whitot tre edjt fuktun mi pots arr gong 2 b herd 2 red


----------



## Trump (Dec 14, 2019)

I remember that dude he posted a full front pic of his face and couldn’t clear it, ha ha


----------



## Spongy (Dec 14, 2019)

what skin are you using


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 14, 2019)

Spongy said:


> what skin are you using



none, im on a pc using chrome


----------



## Long (Dec 14, 2019)

Spongy said:


> what skin are you using



I don't know he was hanging around out back of a Ralph's.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 14, 2019)

shit I went to edit a post and my edit button was gone too wtf

edit; not now apparently. only certain posts, wierd.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 15, 2019)

thats for just in case you accidentally post a pic of your asshole 

they wanna keep it there forever


----------



## German89 (Dec 15, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> thats for just in case you accidentally post a pic of your asshole
> 
> they wanna keep it there forever



Thats why you qoute the OP. 

So OP cant go back and edit it 

However... if you find a outside site to host the img. And take it off the site. Its gone then... just depends how board savvy they are.


----------



## Underdog12 (Dec 15, 2019)

yep same thing for me


----------



## German89 (Dec 15, 2019)

Are you guys using the app?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 16, 2019)

are these posta that you are trying to edit right after posting or later?


----------



## CJ (Dec 16, 2019)

Mine still works. Thank god, because I hit "post" before proof reading. Sometimes it's like a diarrhea puddle of letters.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 16, 2019)

Mine hasnt shown for ever, i just figured they did an update and removed the edit button


----------



## j2048b (Dec 16, 2019)

Its there now if u want to edit to for a certain amount of time i do Believe


----------



## j2048b (Dec 16, 2019)

German89 said:


> Are you guys using the app?



What app? We have an app?


----------



## TheSpectre (Dec 16, 2019)

I've never been able to edit my posts.


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 16, 2019)

Spongy said:


> are these posta that you are trying to edit right after posting or later?


There is no edit button whatsoever on any post ive made.
Sometimes i misspell something or want to change the way I typed something after posting and I cant....no edit button.

Again, not using phone or any app using pc with chrome browser. Its always been there before and suddenly disappeared a few days ago.


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 16, 2019)

ok, wait. Now its back.
lol. wtf.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 17, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> ok, wait. Now its back.
> lol. wtf.



You have two chicks sucking the same dildo in your avatar now too. Shit is getting weird:32 (18):


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 21, 2020)

Well, mines gone again.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 22, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> Well, mines gone again.



I have noticed the same thing .. the edit button is there sometime but not others ... both on mobile and PC.


----------

